# Yellow BBQ Sauce that has coffee flavor?



## Hawging It (Oct 2, 2019)

A few years ago I was working in Bozeman , Montana. What a beautiful town. Anyway we found a BBQ joint about 10 miles out of town that the locals told us about. We went and it was great. No frills just great pork ribs. The best thing was their Yellowish BBQ sauce that had a fairly strong hint of coffee flavor. You noticed it right off and it was awesome! I think they used Cattleman's Gold sauce and added other things to the sauce. From what I was told the sauce is what brought customers through the door. Does anyone have a recipe for this. Just curious.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 2, 2019)

Found this recipe 
*Ingredients*
2 cups yellow mustard

3/4 cup light brown sugar

1/4 cup strong brewed coffee

2 tablespoons honey

1 tablespoon unsulphured molasses

1 tablespoon liquid smoke (optional)

2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce

2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce

*How to Make It*


In a medium saucepan, combine all of the ingredients and bring to a simmer over moderate heat. Stir well and remove from the heat. Let cool to room temperature, then spoon into a glass jar and refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 2, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Found this recipe
> *Ingredients*
> 2 cups yellow mustard
> 
> ...


Don't know if it is close but it sounds good and I will make it today or tomorrow. It gives me something to start with. Thanks so much.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 2, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Found this recipe
> *Ingredients*
> 2 cups yellow mustard
> 
> ...


Just made some up according to the recipe. Way way WAY to much mustard. However, now have something to work with. The ingredients seem right. I'm going to get some Cattleman's Gold and start tinkering with the added ingredients. I think I can duplicate the recipe with the Cattleman's sauce and tinkering with less or more of the other ingredients.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 17, 2019)

This sounds good. Did you ever create a solid recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

Yes I agree, I would love to have a new sauce recipe & this one sounds really sounds good! Did you get it figured out? Please let us know!!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I agree, I would love to have a new sauce recipe & this one sounds really sounds good! Did you get it figured out? Please let us know!!
> Al


I have not. I need to get back on it.


----------

